# MCR primary/MCD Seconary



## neecen (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a patient with Ohio MCR primary and Ohio MCD secondary. I am billing a level 99213, 81002 and h1000. MCR is denying the claim because of the h1000 however, MCD requires the 
h1000. Is my only choice to bill without the h1000?


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Sep 10, 2010)

are you billing Florida medicaid?


----------



## neecen (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, sorry no, I am billing Ohio


----------



## twoods1217 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am not from Ohio, but generally I bill claims to Medicare for pregnant patients, then once I receive denial I bill that to Medicaid and they pay for visits.   Hope Im not confusing you!


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Sep 15, 2010)

file to Medicare w/o the H1000. Once medicare processes the claim they "should" be forwarding it (crossing over) to Medicaid and Medicaid should recognize that they are 2nd payor and process accordingly. If they are not then a phone call to a claims rep or your area medicaid rep would be inorder.


----------

